# rozesłaną już w kopierce



## Sniegurochka

I am translating a poem of Agnieszka Osiecka „Ucisz serce”. I can’t make any sense of this line:
 
„...*rozesłaną już w kopierce*
w biełym blasku rozpalonych świec
ucisz serce, ucisz serce,
jedno z tylu serc...”
 
My word-by-word translation doesn’t make any sense whatsoever.
 
Already spread in a carpet,
In a white sparkle of burning candles,
Calm heart, Calm heart,
One of so many hearts.
 
Could anyone help me, please??????!!!!!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sniegurochka said:


> I am translating a poem of Agnieszka Osiecka „Ucisz serce”. I can’t make any sense of this line:
> 
> „...*rozesłaną już w kopercie*
> w białym blasku rozpalonych świec
> ucisz serce, ucisz serce,
> jedno z tylu serc...”
> 
> My word-by-word translation doesn’t make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> Already sent out in an envelope,
> In a white light of burning candles,
> be quiet (my) heart, be quiet (my) heart,
> One of so many hearts.
> 
> Could anyone help me, please??????!!!!!


Well, the text as quoted is not quite grammatical :
*rozesłaną* już w* kopercie*
*rozesłaną*  suggests that many items have been sent out
while w*kopercie* suggestests that the envelope was only one, but here we must use _licentia poetica_, as *w kopertach* would not rhyme with *serce.*
The poem is quizzical, yes,  like most of modern poetry.


----------



## Rusak963

I have looked up the poem in the internet and it turns out that it's:
*Rozesłano już kobierce
w białym świetle rozpalonych świec,
ucisz serce, ucisz serce,
jedno z wielu serc.*
Here's the link: http://www.poema.art.pl/site/itm_72172_agnieszka_osiecka_ucisz_serce.html

A translation could look as follows:

The carpets/rugs have already been sent,
In the white glitter of burning candles,
Hush your heart, hush your heart,
One of many hearts.

I don't know which word to use for 'kobierzec', so I provided two.


----------



## Thomas1

I've just listented to the song and can confirm it's 'rozesłano już kobierce'. The translation I'd use is 'carpet'; it is closer to the original but I am not sure what A. Osiecka had in mind while writing her song.


----------



## Rusak963

Thomas1 said:


> I've just listented to the song and can confirm it's 'rozesłano już kobierce'. The translation I'd use is 'carpet'; it is closer to the original but I am not sure what A. Osiecka had in mind while writing her song.



It may have something to do with the phrase *'Stanąć na ślubnym kobiercu'*, so a refference to an act of getting married or marriage in general.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rusak963 said:


> I have looked up the poem in the internet and it turns out that it's:
> *Rozesłano już kobierce*
> *w białym świetle rozpalonych świec,*
> *ucisz serce, ucisz serce,*
> *jedno z wielu serc.*
> Here's the link: http://www.poema.art.pl/site/itm_72172_agnieszka_osiecka_ucisz_serce.html
> 
> A translation could look as follows:
> 
> The carpets/rugs have already been laid out,
> In the white glitter of burning candles,
> Hush your heart, hush your heart,
> One of many hearts.
> 
> I don't know which word to use for 'kobierzec', so I provided two.


 Rozesłać kobierzec to znaczy rozłożyć go na podłodze


----------



## Thomas1

Rusak963 said:


> It may have something to do with the phrase *'Stanąć na ślubnym kobiercu'*, so a refference to an act of getting married or marriage in general.


Trouble is that it doesn't fit much in the overall context in the song/poem.



Ben Jamin said:


> Rozesłać kobierzec to znaczy rozłożyć go na podłodze


I agree! Zapomniałem o 'słać' w znaczeniu 'rozłożyć'.


----------



## Rusak963

Ben Jamin said:


> Rozesłać kobierzec to znaczy rozłożyć go na podłodze



Hehe, as simple as that


----------



## atsamo

Ben Jamin said:


> Rozesłać kobierzec to znaczy rozłożyć go na podłodze


 
Hi,
Kobierzec, tutaj, tak sądzę, to "wedding carpet". See: http://www.grandcarpets.com/whitepermafrost/whitepermafrost.htm


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you to everyone for your wonderful insights! Still a lot to contemplate, but I do understand the poem so much better!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniegurochka

And... I will start a few more threads later on, since I have been puzzled by other parts in this poem........


----------

